
My Second Thoughts About Universal Basic Income - edward
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-10-27/my-second-thoughts-about-universal-basic-income
======
RESQUE32
Universal benefits may be needed when most of the jobs are simply gone. The
under educated and the educated won't be able to get a job period. Then what
do you do to feed and house them? Do you just let them starve or prey on
others. How long until they turn on the haves?

